# Chevy 6.2 diesel 3500 4x4



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the 6.2 liter Chevy diesel made by Detroit Diesel?

I am considering buying a 1988 Chevy 3500 4x4 (automatic transmission) with the 6.2 liter diesel from a friend. Truck will have new injectors. No known issues. The truck has little rust (on cab corners) and needs new tires. Transmission was replaced recently with the upgraded version. The asking price is $2,000. Is this a good deal?

Were these good engines?
Were they used on larger commercial vehicles?
I know they were used on Hummers (both military and civilian models)

Is this a good plow truck? 
How does it compare in power to the gas versions?


Thanks... any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

For a wealth of info on the 6.2 and 6.5's you should check out dieseltowingresource.com there are people who live and breath those engines over there.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

even more info at www.dieselplace.com.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

From that I understand, they are good if you are meticulous with maintenance. I have a chevy with the 6.5TD and its easy to work on and pretty cheap and easy to get parts. Beware though, they have no power and are slower than slow but they are decent engines.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

What do you mean they have no power? Are they good for pushing snow? Do they have good torque?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

the power you are going to get out of it is going to be little better then a good ole chev 350 it well plow ok, more importantly how is the suspension on the truck?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

when getting into an older diesel you have to remember that they are not the power house diesels like are out today. I have a simaliar truck with the same motor. its a great truck, it does plow alot of snow for me, and the best part about it , IT SIPS FUEL!!! if you need anything else feel free to drop me a email or pm.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have limited experience with the 6.2 but enough to know a few things. They are gutless but will push snow just fine. They are good on fuel. They dont really like to start when its really cold, they smell good IMO. I wouldnt hesitate to buy one. 

Is it a SRW or DRW?


----------



## MRBachand (Jan 23, 2009)

They are gutlesss in comparison to newer turbo diesels pulling campers and etc on the highways. They will push Snow like a champ, And average 20-25mpg to boot.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

*9' plow*

How do you think a 9' plow would work on one?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i had a 6.5 in one of my older tow trucks it has a western pro plow 8.6 it pushed good with the 6.5 but on feb 17/2007 i blew the oil line to the turbo so their went the engine the truck sat until may of this year when i stumbled on a 89 c3500 4 door 2wd with a good 6.2 pulled the 6.5 and put the 6.2 in i think i have more power then the 6.5 and can't wait to put the plow on


----------



## 4wheelposi (Jul 23, 2007)

The 6.2 is as powerful as any gasser of that era, change oil, flush coolant, KEEP IT COOL. If it's the old square nose style with the solid front axle you will have one heck of a plow truck. I had a millitary version when I was younger. It could plow circles around any other truck i have seen. That truck with a flatbed and a 9' fisher is a plowing machine.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

4wheelposi;857489 said:


> If it's the old square nose style with the solid front axle you will have one heck of a plow truck.


It's the style that was made until 1998 I believe.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Edit- I cannot read.


----------



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

What????????


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont think the 6.2 had turbos i know the 6.5 did. correct me if im wrong though


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

turfguy87;858276 said:


> What????????


I typed something ridiculous because I misread something.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

92 hd3500 straight axl 2wd


----------

